# salmo perch-eine legende lebt...



## Max@m8 (29. Mai 2006)

.....


----------



## Veit (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Hehe, diese Gedanken kann ich nur Teilen. 
Müsste ich meinen Lieblingswobbler nennen, so wäre bei mir die Antwort auch Salmo Perch. 
Mit dem 12er hab ich allerdings bislang nur relativ selten gefangen, der 8er ist aber der Hammer in Sachen fängigkeit.

Was mir spontan einfällt:
- meine 2 bisher besten Hechttage überhaupt (einmal bissen von 11 Hechten 9 auf den Salmo, das andere mal 8 Hechte die alle ausschließlich auf den Salmo bissen)
- Hechtfänge an Gewässern, wo mit anderen Wobblern garnix lief
- sogar einen 1,22 m-Wels hab ich auf diesen Köder schon erwischt
- ein 75er Zander heute morgen :l


----------



## Max@m8 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Petri zum Zander....#6 
ich bin auch der Meinung, dass der 8cm lange am besten ist.


----------



## sebastian (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Voll die Schleichwerbung verspür nämlich grad den Drang das Ding unbedingt haben zu müssen


----------



## Fisch1000 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Natürlichstes Barsch Design der Welt.
Leider noch keinen Fisch mit gefangen. 

Fisch1000


----------



## bennie (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Mist, und ich hab ihn immer noch nicht


----------



## fantazia (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, und ich hab ihn immer noch nicht


und ich kenne ihn netmal  bin eher die spinner und blinker freund.


----------



## bennie (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Hab oft von gehört. Ist auch nicht soo teuer und ich weiß, dass ich ihn über Ultimate bekomme aber ich habe iwie nie eine Gelegenheit ^^
Mein Laden hat die nie, ach, der hat kaum was.... zumindest was in richtung anspruchvolles Spinnen geht...


----------



## Student (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, und ich hab ihn immer noch nicht



Geht mir auch so...dachte bislang auch, das wäre nen winziger Forellen-Wobbler #d

Mfg

Student


----------



## bennie (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Das sind die Hornets


----------



## Flo682 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Müsste ich meinen Lieblingswobbler nennen, so wäre bei mir die Antwort auch Salmo Perch.
> Mit dem 12er hab ich allerdings bislang nur relativ selten gefangen, der 8er ist aber der Hammer in Sachen fängigkeit.



Ich kann Veit nur zustimmen. 

Gruss Flo


----------



## Raabiat (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

das ist einer von einigen guten aus dem Polensortiment:q
Schaut euch mal die polnische Seite (natürlich auf english:q) an....da sind viele schöne Köder....ich glaub die Polen haben ein Gefühl für realistisches Aussehen. 

Den Perch hab ich leider nicht, kann mir jemand sagen (per PN geht auch) wo man die bezieht, bzw. welcher online Händler ein gutes Salmo Sortiment führt?


----------



## AndreasB (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Hi Raabiat,

Salmos findest Du u.a. hier: http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/shop/catalog/default.php

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Raabiat (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*



			
				AndreasB schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Raabiat,
> 
> Salmos findest Du u.a. hier: http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/shop/catalog/default.php
> 
> ...



#6 Das ist doch mal ein Link mit dem man was anfangen kann :q

Nur noch ne andere Frage an die, die die Salmo Perch aktiv fischen und Erfahrungen damit haben......welche Farbe ist denn empfehlenswert???

Ich bin eh schon ein Fan von Barschdesigns und würde eher zu denen greifen.....allerdings hab ich den Salmo Slider als RGS und fange mit dem ganz nett.....

Gibts da einen richtigen Renner im Design?


----------



## Veit (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

@ Rabiaat: Ich habe drei 8er Perchs in den Farben PH (das natürliche Barschdekor), RH (rotweiß) und GS (helles Weißfischdekor).
Hechte habe ich auf alle drei schon gut gefangen, mein klarer Favorit ist allerdings PH.  
Den 12er hab ich in RR (Rotfedernfarbe) und HP (gelbliches Barschdekor). Auf den HP noch nicht ein Fisch auf RR gingen zwar mal 3 Hechte, aber ich würde dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen, dir ein paar 8er anzuschaffen, denn die 12er scheinen wie ja hier auch schon anderen bestätigt haben nicht so der Bringer zu sein.


----------



## Pilkman (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Moin, moin!

Gelten Eure Lobpreisungen eigentlich nur für die flach laufende Variante des Salmo Perch oder auch für die tiefer laufende SDR-Variante? #h :q


----------



## Veit (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Tiefläufer hatte ich auch mal zwei, aber die sind dann bald am Grund hängengeblieben...
Kann also hier nur für die Flachläufer sprechen.


----------



## Pilkman (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> ... kann also hier nur für die Flachläufer sprechen.



Danke für die Ergänzung, Veit! #6


----------



## Max@m8 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

ich finde dass das natürliche Barsch-design am besten ist:m .
Ich beforzuge auch mehr die Schwimmenden Modelle, ich habe zwar einen Tiefleufer, aber den benutze ich nicht, da ich angst habe, dass mir der irgendwo hängen bleibt...


----------



## Raabiat (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

ich brauche nur flachläufer da ein grossteil meiner gewässer nicht tiefer als 2m ist :m

hab 2,5km Kanalarm mit max. 1.65-1.70m Tiefe, den EHK mit max. 3.50m Tiefe Da sind die Flachläufer perfekt|wavey:

Werd mir mal den ein oder anderen besorgen und im Juli antesten 
Und wehe die sind nich gut....|krach:


----------



## KHof (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Hallo!
Den Perch in 8 cm als Flachläufer zu kaufen wird gar nicht so einfach! In den meisten Läden sind kaum noch welche da und vor allem nicht im Barschdekor....
Habt ihr die schon alle weggekauft????
Klaus


----------



## Seebaer (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*



			
				AndreasB schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Raabiat,
> 
> Salmos findest Du u.a. hier: http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/shop/catalog/default.php
> 
> ...


 
Hallo...
war heute in Schweinfurt bei Schirmer gewesen. Von den Perch hatte er fast keine mehr da.


----------



## Raabiat (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo...
> war heute in Schweinfurt bei Schirmer gewesen. Von den Perch hatte er fast keine mehr da.



Der wird doch wohl welche besorgen können bis Juli.....oder?


----------



## Veit (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

@ Rabiaat: Hmm, als ich mir im feburar dort ein paar neue bestellen wollte, für den Fall das doch mal einer abreißt, waren die leider auch schon fast ausverkauft... 
Also mach dir nicht zu große Hoffnungen.


----------



## Raabiat (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Dann muss ich wohl mal meinen polnischen Kumpel Tomasz bemühen, auf das er mir mal 'ne Ladung mitbringt wenn er in seine Heimat fährt )


----------



## Seebaer (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Wie fischt man den Perch am besten???


----------



## Ocrem (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

jetzt verspür ich auch diesen dran in zum tackle dealer zu gehn und mich neu einzudecken,ne spass aber ein,zei werd ich mir bestimmt testweise auch zulegen|supergri


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

@All

http://www.stefans-anglershop.de/webshop/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.stefans-anglershop.de/webshop/500726947c11a7365/50072694b30765305/5007269511060bf01.html

...oder günstig auf den meisten Flohmärkten wo die Polen sind! :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie fischt man den Perch am besten???


How to Fish? - links oben unter MAIN MENU #h

http://www.24.olsztyn.pl/salmo/index.php?newlang=english


----------



## Veit (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie fischt man den Perch am besten???


Ist ein sehr einfach zu fischender Wobbler. Die besten Ergebnisse hatte ich damit wirklich bei ganz normalem Einkurbeln. Keine Rucker mit der Rutenspitze, wenn überhaupt nur ganz kurze Einholstops, einfach nur Kurbeln mit kleinen Tempoverzögerungen bzw. -beschleunigungen.
Der Perch hat einen sehr aktiven Lauf, so dass man ihm kein zusätzliches Leben einhauchen braucht.


----------



## doggie (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Hallo,

ich habe noch eine Frage zum Salmo Perch.

Ich sprecht ja hier von der 8 cm Flachläufervariante. Bis zu welchen Gewässertiefen setzt ihr den Flachläufer erfolgreich ein?

Mein Händler bietet den Salmo Perch für 9,99 € an. Ist der Preis in Ordnung oder überteuert?

Danke!

doggie


----------



## Veit (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Hi Doggie!

An Bereichen, die tiefer als 2 Meter sind, hatte ich mit dem Flachläufer leider noch kein Glück, setze ihn an solchen Plätzen aber auch nicht sooo oft ein.

9,99 - Naja, es geht wirklich billiger, aber diesen Preis musste ich damals auch investieren. War leider auch der Angelladen in der ganzen City, aber eben auch der einzige der das Teil hatte.


----------



## Seebaer (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Hallo...

weiß jemand wo man(n) den Perch herbekommen kann??

Bei Schirmer schauts schlecht aus #c


----------



## anax.imperator (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Mal ne Frage, wie tief tauchen die denn? Vielleicht hohle ich mir ja mal einen denn bei den Salmo Glidern ist der Barsch auch die am gesten fangende Farbe.
Grüße Andreas


----------



## Raabiat (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*



			
				anax.imperator schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage, wie tief tauchen die denn? Vielleicht hohle ich mir ja mal einen denn bei den Salmo Glidern ist der Barsch auch die am gesten fangende Farbe.
> Grüße Andreas


Gibt mehrere Modelle, aber alles Floater

Der PH8F 0.5m geworfen und 1m geschleppt
der PH8DR (DR=DeepRunner) 1.5m geworfen und 2.5m geschleppt
und der PH8SDR (SDR=SuperDeepRunner) 3m geworfen und 6m geschleppt

Die 12cm Variante geht einiges tiefer und gibts auch als sinkend...den bekommste auf 4.5-7m.


----------



## anax.imperator (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

@ Rabiat:
Danke, wenn ich das nächste mal nach Polen fahre werde ich mal Ausschau halten, wenn der Preis stimmt.


----------



## Raabiat (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*



			
				anax.imperator schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rabiat:
> Danke, wenn ich das nächste mal nach Polen fahre werde ich mal Ausschau halten, wenn der Preis stimmt.



in Polen sind die Dinger saubillig....kosten ca. die Hälfte vom Preis hier....(ca.18 Zloty)
Was hälste davon, wenne zu dem Preis mal ein paar Boardies versorgst???|supergri|supergri|supergri#h


----------



## melis (1. August 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Sind beide 8cm F Tiefe 0,5m und DR Tiefe 1,5m gleich gut oder ist einer besser? Sind ja praktisch beide Flachläufer.


----------



## Raabiat (1. August 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Kommt drauf an wie die Fische stehen. Hatte beim Schleppen abends auf den Flachläufer F nen Hecht, und tagsüber auf DR und SDR einige gute Bisse und paar schöne Barsche.

Musst du entscheiden wie tief dein Gewässer ist und wie die Räuber stehen. Ansonsten sind die gleich gut...

Oder hab ich jetzt deine Frage falsch verstanden?|kopfkrat


----------



## melis (1. August 2006)

*AW: salmo perch-eine legende lebt...*

Alles super verstanden!


----------

